# [GEN] Press: Rottweiler attack, Fiat investment - B92



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.b92.net/eng/news/society-article.php%3Fyyyy%3D2008%26mm%3D05%26dd%3D03%26nav_id%3D49932&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEze8GzwkjirkPfXJZLxnNcTkY_aKQA">Press: Rottweiler attack, Fiat investment</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>B92, Serbia -</font> <nobr>23 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>BELGRADE -- After a two-day break the newspapers are back in business, and lead with stories about a fatal <b>dog attack</b> and announced investments into <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

